
Electric car battery that will take drivers 1500 miles without needing to charge - hanniabu
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7592485/Father-eight-invents-electric-car-battery-drivers-1-500-miles-without-charging-it.html
======
rasz
>without needing to charge

because its non rechargeable ... typical British tabloid garbage

~~~
erik_seaberg
If it masses less, lasts for a month, and the aluminum gets recycled cheaply,
that’s a huge win. I don’t really care that I can’t recharge it myself at a
private high-power outlet I never had.

